# [Install] Impossible d'installer la 2007.0

## bouzbi

Bonjour à tous,

Voici mon premier post et j'ai déjà l'impression de mettre un premier pas dans l'immensité de Gentoo (au vu de l'étendu du forum très actif).

J'ai décidé d'installer la distribution Gentoo 2007 sur mon PC. Précédemment j'avais une Ubuntu 7.10.

J'ai téléchargé le LiveCD, graver l'iso puis booter sur le disc en question.

Jusque la pas de problème, j'ai l'habitude ^^

Le lancement se fait correctement, la page d'accueil et de chargement de Gentoo apparaît puis subitement j'ai plusieurs chose qui apparaissent :

1. un texte en haut à gauche : Bridge Firewalling registered

Puis écran noir puis message d'erreur du serveur graphique. Il semble que le startx ne soit pas configuré correctement.

Avec les détails, j'ai pu obtenir l'info que le problème se situ sur le pilote graphique et sur le libGLcore.so

J'ai même tenté l'installation via un CD minimal mais sans résultat : toujours un problème du serveur X.

Que faire ?

Merci de vos aides.

Ma config : P5N32ESLI - E6600@ 3.24ghz - 8800gt @stock - HDD WD250go SATA2 16Mo/7200trs

----------

## Temet

Hum, oublie l'installeur graphique, il n'est pas au point.

J'ai installé mes Gentoo en console.

Faut se préparer, surtout si comme moi la première fois tu n'as qu'un PC.

A savoir que tu va devoir utiliser le handbook avec un navigateur en mode texte (links ou links2) et jongler entre les tty.

Sinon, si tu sais déjà ce qu'est un stage Gentoo, chercher plutôt un stage 3 à jour du coté de Funtoo car sinon tu vas commencer avec des mises à jour critiques et c'est pas sympa pour une entrée dans le monde Gentoo quand même  :Wink: 

Bref, documente toi bien avant pour être prêt  :Wink: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Bonjour,

il faut installer gentoo avec le CD minimal en suivant le handbook.

et sur le cd minimal il n'y a pas de serveur X...

donc qu'est ce que tu fais avec le cd minimal ?

normalement tu boot dessus, tu tape gentoo pour choisir le noyau par defaut, et ensuite c'est parti, tu te retrouve avec une invite de commande root

si c'est ce que tu fais et que ça marche pas, as tu essaié gentoo-nofb ?

----------

## titoucha

Si tu veux installer ta Gentoo en parallèle avec ta Ubuntu, tu peux même utiliser celle-ci pour installer ta Gentoo, il suffit de démarrer sur la Ubuntu et de bien suivre le handbook.

----------

## bouzbi

Merci pour vos réponses

Avec le CD minimal, le plantage apparaît au même endroit.

AMHA, c'est vraiment un problème de paramètrage du serveur graphique et des pilotes erronés.

Je souhaite remplacer la distrib Ubuntu par cette Gentoo.

Mais je n'arrive pas à entrer dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf     :Confused: 

----------

## Temet

Normal, y a pas de serveur X sur le CD minimal!

----------

## davidou2a

bonjour, j'avais eu aussi des problemes avec les CD sur mon ancien laptop, il fallait que je demarre le CD en tapant :

"gentoo docache" pour faire un chargement en RAM...

----------

## bouzbi

Merci à tous

J'ai trouver le problème : en éditant le serveur X, j'ai changer le pilote nv en vesa et j'ai pu redémarrer le serveur graphique

Il me reste plus qu'à faire l'install maintenant

Comment lancer l'installation de Gentoo depuis le Live CD ?

Je ne trouve rien  :Sad: 

----------

## Delvin

tu trouveras tout ici  :Wink: 

et bonne chance, la première installation de gentoo est la plus difficile, mais aprés qu'est ce qu'on est content

----------

## bivittatus

Je pense que ce handbook t'aidera dans ta procédure d'installation... :Wink: 

Edit: Grilled!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

Ah oui si tu cherches un bouton "click here to install" ... tu vas être déçu là...  :Laughing: 

----------

## bouzbi

Merci à tous de vos réponses.

J'avance réellement à petit pas. lol

J'ai un soucis maintenant sur l'install sur le HDD.

J'ai dans un premier temps utiliser l'installeur Gentoo mais j'ai une erreur qui survient : 

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./gli-dialog.py", line 2104, in ?

    gli.run_phase2()  #Do partitioning

  File "./gli-dialog.py", line 1907, in run_phase2

    self.set_partitions()

  File "./gli-dialog.py", line 555, in set_partitions

    devices[drive_to_partition].add_partition(part_to_edit, int(new_mb), type)

  File "/opt/installer/Partitioning.py", line 253, in add_partition

    raise GLIException("PartitionFormatError", 'fatal', '_partition_format_step', "Could not create %s filesystem on %s" % (fstype, devnode))

GLIException.GLIException: PartitionFormatError :FATAL: _partition_format_step: Could not create <PedFileSystemType object at 0xb7c693e0> filesystem on /dev/sda2

```

D'ou vient le soucis selon vous ?

@Temet : et oui si tout était aussi simple avec ce bouton, je serais un inconditionel de Bill  :Wink: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

Suis notre conseil : n'utilise pas l'installeur, il est buggé !

Suis le manuel et fais tout en ligne de commande. Ça n'en sera que plus formateur !

----------

## bivittatus

Effectivement, je suis ok avec tous ceux qui te préconisent de ne pas utiliser l'installateur graphique!!!

Pour info, je l'ai utilisé une fois, et il a merdé lors du partitionnement...seulement, j'avais ma sauvegarde sur ce même disque  :Evil or Very Mad: 

N.B.: Oui je sais, c'est pas bien la sauvegarde sur le même HDD...je sais... :Mr. Green: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Allez, je me permets également de donner mon avis : + 10000 pour ne pas utiliser l'installeur graphique.

1) Pas d'intérêt pour une distribution comme gentoo où il faut de toutes façons mettre "la main à la patte", alors autant s'y mettre  dès le début

2) Franchement je ne connais personne qui ait réussi une installation de gentoo correcte avec l'installeur (y a qu'à voir tous les posts  à ce sujet sur le forum)

bon courage à toi   :Wink: 

----------

## Bio

Bouzbi, 

Ne t'acharne pas avec l'installeur graphique, comme déjà dit celui-ci est buggé. Tu t'es trompé d'ISO, il faut prendre le minimal : le premier sur cette page

Ensuite il te suffit de suivre pas à pas les instructions de l'excellent guide d'installation

----------

## marmotton

Je ne peux qu'aller dans le sens de ceux qui te conseillent l'installation en mode texte....

Par contre si tu veux éviter de passer des heures devant un écran tout moche et d'aller sur internet en ligne de texte tu peux utiliser un liveCD quelconque (Ubuntu par exemple) tant qu'il est du même "type" (32 ou 64 bits) que la gentoo que tu veux installer [Ca posera problème lors du choix des miroirs, tu peux le faire à la main dans le make.conf ou le faire seulement quand l'install sera finie]

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, moi aussi je connais personne qui a réussi à installé Gentoo avec l'installateur graphique.

De plus, je te conseil de lire et de relire le guide d'installation puisque tu dois partir du bon pied pour rentre à terme ton installation.

Bonne chance  :Smile: 

----------

## bouzbi

Merci à tous,

 j'ai téléchargé ce soir le CD minimal et l'ai gravé.

Je teste celà demain matin (ou ce soir) car j'ai pas le temps dans l'immédiat.

Je reviens vers pour le feedback  :Wink: 

Encore merci

----------

## gglaboussole

 *bouzbi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je teste celà demain matin (ou ce soir) car j'ai pas le temps dans l'immédiat.
> 
> 

 

Prévoies une bonne journée   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

ou un week-end pluvieux  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

Sinon, une belle semaine de congé si tu n'est pas chanceux  :Smile: 

----------

## bouzbi

 :Laughing: 

----------

## bouzbi

Y'a pas moyen    :Twisted Evil: 

La config réseau OK

La préparation des HDD OK

Télécharger la stage3 : impossible 

Je ping pour m'assurer de laconnexion : pas de problème

Je me connecte sur les mirrors de Gentoo, je choisi un serveur ftp puis je défile dans l'arborescence jusqu'au téléchargement de la stage3 et là !!! : le débit s'éfondre et rien

Je tentes sur d'autres serveur ftp en Europe, USA, Canada et c'est le même phénomène  :Sad: 

Je revérifie la connexion (ifconfig + ping) et tout est OK.

Là sérieux : ça me donne envie de retourner sur une Debian voir sous microsoft   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Desintegr

 *bouzbi wrote:*   

> Y'a pas moyen   
> 
> La config réseau OK
> 
> La préparation des HDD OK
> ...

 

Réseau Wifi ? Ethernet ?

Tu as regardé les logs du noyau (dmesg) pour voir s'il y a des infos ?

Tu peux toujours essayer un livecd non-officiel (ceux de KernelOfTruth par exemple) qui possède un noyau plus récent, voire même un livecd Ubuntu comme expliqué plus haut.

Tu peux également télécharger le stage3 (ceux de Funtoo par exemple) avant l'installation et le mettre sur une clef USB.

 *bouzbi wrote:*   

> Là sérieux : ça me donne envie de retourner sur une Debian voir sous microsoft  

 

Ce genre de menaces, on n'aime pas trop.

Première chose que je dirai : bah retourne sous Debian ou sous Windows alors !

----------

## bouzbi

Merci de ta réponse Desintegr

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Réseau Wifi ? Ethernet ?
> 
> Tu as regardé les logs du noyau (dmesg) pour voir s'il y a des infos ?

 

Je suis en ethernet sous un routeur et une box.

Hormis le fait qu'il s'agit d'une archi i686 c'est tout :/

[quote="Desintegr"]Tu peux toujours essayer un livecd non-officiel (ceux de KernelOfTruth par exemple) qui possède un noyau plus récent, voire même un livecd Ubuntu comme expliqué plus haut.

Que va apprter la version KernelOfTruth ??ça va améliorer le téléchargement de la stage3 ?

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu peux également télécharger le stage3 (ceux de Funtoo par exemple) avant l'installation et le mettre sur une clef USB.

 

Oki je veux bien, mais pour l'install, je fais comment ??

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *bouzbi wrote:*   Là sérieux : ça me donne envie de retourner sur une Debian voir sous microsoft   
> 
> Ce genre de menaces, on n'aime pas trop.
> ...

 

Oki désolé, je pensais que ça passerai pour de l'humour du second degré mais je vois que non :/

Oubliez ce que j'ai donc écrit à ce sujet ... je recommencerai plus et je vais m'attacher à mon install de Gentoo.

----------

## Desintegr

 *bouzbi wrote:*   

> Que va apprter la version KernelOfTruth ??ça va améliorer le téléchargement de la stage3 ?

 

Le livecd officiel Gentoo commence à dater et il peut poser certains problèmes sur des machines récentes.

Tu peux également utiliser un SystemRescueCd qui est une excellente alternative et qui possède un noyau récent (2.6.23.14).

Utiliser un noyau récent permet d'avoir des pilotes à jour pour le matériel.

 *bouzbi wrote:*   

> Oki je veux bien, mais pour l'install, je fais comment ??

 

Pareil, sauf que tu montes ta clef USB au lieu de télécharger.

 *bouzbi wrote:*   

> Oki désolé, je pensais que ça passerai pour de l'humour du second degré mais je vois que non :/

 

Faire passer un message au second degré sur un forum n'est pas forcément une chose simple.

----------

## nico_calais

 *Quote:*   

> Utiliser un noyau récent permet d'avoir des pilotes à jour pour le matériel. 

 

+1, ça ressemble fort à un pb de pilote surtout si tu n'as aucun soucis sous un autre OS.

Tu devrais aussi avoir de beaux messages d'erreur sur /var/log/messages quand ce phenomène se produit.

----------

## bouzbi

Et si je devais choisir une version du KernelOfTruth, quel version télécharger alors ?

Car j'en trouve plusieurs mais sans grande précision :/

----------

## Magic Banana

Pourquoi télécharger un nouveau noyau/pilote/Live CD ? Si j'ai bien compris, cette machine est déjà équipée d'une Ubuntu. Suit le manuel d'installation Gentoo depuis un terminal lancé depuis elle (et profite ainsi de ton Ubuntu pendant les longues compilations). Ou à partir de n'importe quel autre live CD (Ubuntu ?) que tu as sous la main et qui sait piloter correctement ta carte Ethernet.

----------

## bouzbi

Tu peux m'espliquer comment on fait ça exactement ?

C'est une install sous chroot ? c'est ça ?

(on vient de m'expliquer ce matin le principe - je crois)

----------

## Desintegr

Le principe est exactement le même qu'avec le livecd Gentoo minimal.

Il suffit de lire le handbook et d'adapter un tout petit peu.

----------

## bouzbi

Il suffit d'adapter ??

Tu peux m'en dire un peu plus car en relisant le handbook (que j'ai sous le nez) je ne vopis rien de très concluant.   :Confused: 

----------

## Desintegr

Quelque soit le livecd que tu utilises, l'installation ça se résume toujours à ça :

 - tu prépares les partitions (partitionnement et formatage)  

 - tu installes le stage3

 - tu installes portage

 - tu configures le système (make.conf, fstab, fichiers dans /etc/conf.d, etc.)

 - tu configures et tu installes le noyau

 - tu configures et tu installes le boot-loader

 - tu rebootes 

 - tu installes les logiciels

----------

## gglaboussole

En fait tu fais tout depuis le livecd ubuntu, et tu chroot au moment où l'on te dis te le faire dans le handbook...

chrooter c'est tout simplement changer d'environnement, tu es au départ sous l'environnement du livecd (que ce soit sous celui du livcd minimal ou de celui d'un autre distrib...) et tu passes sous l'environnement de ton stage fraichement installé)

chroot = change root directory

----------

## bouzbi

ok, je tente dès que j'ia un peu de temps ...

----------

